# Orientierungskurs gefällig?



## Schwarzer Kater (20. September 2005)

Ihr verfahrt euch öfter, würdet gern mal selbstständig neue Wege suchen und wisst nachher auf der Karte nicht, wo ihr heute wart? Wie wär´s dann mit einem Orientierungskurs?

Die frisch gegründete DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus bietet am 16.10.05 allen
"Orientierungslosen" aus der Region Rhein & Main & Taunus einen
Orientierungskurs an. Das Programm wird sich aus einer theoretischen Einführung am Vormittag und der praktischen Umsetzung auf dem Bike am Nachmittag zusammen setzen. In der Theorie wird es erst einmal um die geographischen Grundlagen von Karten und ihre Erstellung (Luftbildauswertung, Maßstäbe, Gitternetz) gehen. Dazu kommt natürlich das richtige Lesen der Karte (Signaturen richtig verstehen, etc.). In der Praxis folgt dann eine geführte Tour in kleinen Gruppen, in der die Teilnehmer selbst abwechselnd führen müssen. Hier zeigt sich, wie sich Papier und Natur vertragen und wie man das gelernte anwendet.

Beginn der Veranstaltung wird am 16.10.05 um 10:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz in Oberursel-Hohemark. Als Teilnahmevorraussetzung gilt ein technisch einwandfreies MTB und ein geeigneter Helm, welcher für die Tour Pflicht ist.
Kostenbeitrag (wg. Kartenmaterial für jeden Teilnehmer) liegt bei 8,- EURO.
Interessenten melden sich bitte bis spätestens 01.10.2005 bei [email protected].


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2005)

*Verlängerung des Anmeldeschlusses bis 10.10.05!*

Die Theorie wird übrigens bei gutem Wetter im Freien statt finden. Bei schlechtem Wetter oder das, was wir dafür halten    werden wir aber für diesen Teil auf eine geeignete Location ausweichen. Deren Form und Größe ist natürlich von der Teilnehmerzahl abhängig und wird daher erst nach Meldeschluss den Teilnehmern direkt per E-Mail bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIMB team (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Daniel !

haste fein gemacht ! Super organisiert - vor allem der Lehrsaal 
Pics gibts auch bald.

Freu mich schon auf den STammtisch am Donnerstag  

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Oktober 2005)

Moin Thomas,

so wie´s aussah, war deine Gruppe ja auch sehr zufrieden und überhaupt hab ich bisher nur positive Resonanz gehört. Das ist doch für eine Premiere schon mal fein!  
Hab schon mal hier ein paar Bilder vom leeren Klassenzimmer, deinem Schatz auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Rastplatz und einen Weg, den man wahrscheinlich dir zu Ehren so bennnt hat, oder?  

Bis Donnerstag (wo wir übrigens zu 15. sind!)


----------



## fUEL (18. Oktober 2005)

War spassig und der Oberlehrer machte sich vor der Tafel der Häschenschule richtig gut.   
Rundum gelungener Auftakt.   
@präsi:
Fortsetzung bitte im Revier der Beinharten - damit wir da auch die Trails rocken können ohne Heimvorteil beim Suchen  und Finden


----------



## Der Spanier (18. Oktober 2005)

Servus!
Gibt´s irgendwann noch einen Kurs? Leider hatte ich am Sonntag gar keine Zeit   

Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Oktober 2005)

@Spanier: Jetzt direkt nach diesem Termin hab ich mir über einen Folgetermin noch nicht sooo viele Gedanken gemacht. Aufgrund der durchweg positiven Resonanz und der guten Teilnehmerzahl wird´s sicher noch mal so einen Kurs geben, aber sicher nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Werde den Termin dann auf jeden Fall auch wieder hier im Forum posten.

@fUEL: Wenn der Herr Lehrer nur nicht so post-erkältet gewesen wäre und einigermaßen ordentlich hätt´reden können.    Später ging´s dann ja, aber am anfang war´s echt hart.


----------



## fUEL (18. Oktober 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @Spanier: Jetzt direkt nach diesem Termin hab ich mir über einen Folgetermin noch nicht sooo viele Gedanken gemacht. Aufgrund der durchweg positiven Resonanz und der guten Teilnehmerzahl wird´s sicher noch mal so einen Kurs geben, aber sicher nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Werde den Termin dann auf jeden Fall auch wieder hier im Forum posten.
> 
> @fUEL: Wenn der Herr Lehrer nur nicht so post-erkältet gewesen wäre und einigermaßen ordentlich hätt´reden können.    Später ging´s dann ja, aber am anfang war´s echt hart.


Hr. Graph, der Geo Lehrer war schon auch so post erkältet gut in der sc....kälte     in der H.....schule. Chapeau  
Gruß und Gesundheit
Frank


----------



## DIMB team (18. Oktober 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> @Spanier: Jetzt direkt nach diesem Termin hab ich mir über einen Folgetermin noch nicht sooo viele Gedanken gemacht. Aufgrund der durchweg positiven Resonanz und der guten Teilnehmerzahl wird´s sicher noch mal so einen Kurs geben, aber sicher nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Werde den Termin dann auf jeden Fall auch wieder hier im Forum posten.
> 
> @fUEL: Wenn der Herr Lehrer nur nicht so post-erkältet gewesen wäre und einigermaßen ordentlich hätt´reden können.    Später ging´s dann ja, aber am anfang war´s echt hart.



ich greife fuels vorschlag sofort auf und schlage vor, dass wir die fortsetzung im fremden revier durchziehen (binger wald oder kreuznach). da schmelzen die heimvorteile wie fuels bremsbeläge beim downhill dahin


----------



## DIMB team (18. Oktober 2005)

Und hier noch zwei nette Pics.

Man achte auf die Feinheiten:

Bild "Klassenzimmer" - Fr. H. aus WI (auch bekannt als "Präsis Hexe") in der letzten Reihe stört wie immer den Unterricht

Bild "Orientierung pur" - Mike gibt am Feldberg alles 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Oktober 2005)

Und für diejenigen, die mal was anderes als den Taunus sehen wollen, hier die Einladung zum mitfahren...

Sonntag bleibt die Küche kalt, wir radeln durch den Binger Wald   

Gibt ne lockere Genießerrunde mit Alpenquerulant Fubbes und ne etwas heftigere Trailrunde mit mir. Guggscht hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2221422#post2221422


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Oktober 2005)

War ja auch echt schwer zu finden auf der Karte, der blöde Berg...


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Und für diejenigen, die mal was anderes als den Taunus sehen wollen, hier die Einladung zum mitfahren...
> 
> Sonntag bleibt die Küche kalt, wir radeln durch den Binger Wald
> 
> ...



morgen putz ich mir dann eher die nase wund, wie es aussieht  hab voll die fette rüsselseuche eingefangen *tropftropf*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> morgen putz ich mir dann eher die nase wund, wie es aussieht  hab voll die fette rüsselseuche eingefangen *tropftropf*


Sorry   , kannst echt nur hoffen, daß due die nicht von mir hast. Hab damit fast ´ne Woche um gelegen und normalerweise bin ich maximal 3 Tage am Stück krank.   Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## fUEL (22. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> morgen putz ich mir dann eher die nase wund, wie es aussieht  hab voll die fette rüsselseuche eingefangen *tropftropf*


Sumoringer kriegen auch keine Dürre Rüsselseuche, oder ?
Zitat von Päsi: nur die Hartn kommn in Gartn  
Besser dich ! Ich mein Gute Besserung   

Gruss Frank


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo DIMBos,

scheint ja richtig Spass gemacht zu haben. Schade, dass ich schon so halbwegs mit Karten umgehen kann   .

Kleiner Tipp für's nächste mal. 300 m oberhalb der Hohemark, am Ende der Asphaltstraße zum Wasserwerk, gibt's eine fest installierte Häschenschule. Ein großer Tisch mit Bänken und Chefsessel. Würde sich hervorragend als Outdoorschule anbieten.
Im Oberurseler Wald gibt's dann auch noch die echte "Häschenschule", ca. 1 km von der Hohemark entfernt südlich der B455. Ein Waldgelände mit Schuleinrichtungen für Kinder. Fragt doch mal den Orscheler Förster, ob Ihr dort "Unterricht" abhalten könnt, das ginge dann auch bei schlechtem Wetter.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Oktober 2005)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Im Oberurseler Wald gibt's dann auch noch die echte "Häschenschule", ca. 1 km von der Hohemark entfernt südlich der B455. Ein Waldgelände mit Schuleinrichtungen für Kinder. Fragt doch mal den Orscheler Förster, ob Ihr dort "Unterricht" abhalten könnt, das ginge dann auch bei schlechtem Wetter.


Das ist ´ne prima Idee!    Kommt nächstes Mal sicher mit in die Planung rein. ALternativ wär natürlich auch die andere Möglichkeit noch einfach mehr Sonne und wärmere Outdoor-Temperaturen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. Oktober 2005)

Wenn wir das mit der Häschenschule konsequent durchziehen sollte die Kursleitung aber auch noch ein paar Möhrchen zum Knabbern mitbringen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Oktober 2005)

Aber nur, wenn ihr Hasen dann alle mit Ohren und Puschelschwänzchen kommt.    Unter den Bedingungen würd ich über die Möhrchen verhandeln.


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur, wenn ihr Hasen dann alle mit Ohren und Puschelschwänzchen kommt.    Unter den Bedingungen würd ich über die Möhrchen verhandeln.



Kann es vielleicht sein, dass Mike Deine Forderung schon erfüllt hatte. Ich glaub, wir sollten die bilder noch mal genauer ansehen. 
Mike wie immer seiner Zeit voraus!?   

Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so, als hätte gar keiner für leibliches Wohl gesorgt. 
Ne schlechte Erinnerung scheint ja daran nicht zu bestehen, sonst wär die Kritik ja schon gepostet.
Gruss

Quarkölteig mit Äpfeln und Schmand


----------

